# Eleaf istick Pico



## Zahz (23/5/16)

Over the weekend i decided to take a little outing to the opening of a new vape shop in kloof called 'Ohm My E-Cig'. I got to meet some really amazing people from this forum at the same time.

Whilst i was there i decided to get the new Istick Pico and i'm really glad i did, i will be doing a short review on it. (please bare with me as this is my first hardware review on the forum) 
In the box you get your mod(which takes a single 18650 battery), user manual and a charging cable. 

The Istick Pico is a petite mod yet will leave you greatly surprised. It is powered by a single 18650 battery that can be accessed by the small round cap at the top.
If you get excited by tiny mods then the istick Pico might just be the next mod you purchase.

The Pico is small and some really innovate designing was done to come up with a brilliant little piece.
The designer of this mod really did a great job on this.

Lets take a look at the key points and how they come together.

An 18650 battery is slightly taller than this mod and the use of the cap at the top provides the solution to keep it small and make it easily accessible.
The placement of the buttons is what also amazed me, instead of shrinking the buttons to make them fit on the face of the mod, they have located in underneath the mod and are fairly decent sized and easy to press and use.

The display on the mod is nice and bright and the screen is a decent size to fit all the information on it and one can easily see the settings at a glance. When the screen switches of the screen sorts of disappears into the mod(especially on the black colour mod). 

The mod is firmware upgradeable and can be recharged via the usb slot.

This tiny little mod offers same features like the rest of the range : Vw/ Bypass/ Tc-Ni/Tc-Ti/Tc-Ss and Tcr-M1,M2,M3)The output wattage is :1-75w
Resistance range : 0.1-3.5ohm on VW/bypass mode and 0.05-1.5ohm on temperature control. 

Been using mine these past few days and it's really an amazing mod, It's nice and small which makes it easy to carry when you going out, its not heavy at all and feels comfortable to hold. the finish on the mod is great and they come in some really nice colours. Been getting good battery life on it running it around 30w. 

The Pico will appeal to all those vapers' who are looking for a mod that is small in size, but powerful in performance and has all the bells and whistles as a regular mod. For the price point of R550 for the mod only, its a great price for something that can do everything and offer you a stealth vape at the same time. Powerful yet small, and the low price makes it a win.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Should be getting mine tomorrow. Cant wait 
And well done on review left out some points but not a bad job overall 
- Mod is 75Watts
-what you get in the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (23/5/16)

Oops sorry, I thought as much I'm forgetting something. Will update the missing info now. 

Congrats , I'm sure you are going to love it and want to take it everywhere with you @Clouds4Days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/5/16)

they should use that exact design and just add a second battery and top cap. Boom smallest dual 18650


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

Great review, thank you @Zahz. I love my littlest Pico. And even cuter with the Melo3 Mini, the topcap of which has the same design as the battery cap.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JGerber (23/5/16)

I got mine about a month ago, my first 

Loving it!! Can't think there can be anything better!!


----------



## Ugi (23/5/16)

Pico is a winner. IMO. Havnt put it down


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

JGerber said:


> I got mine about a month ago, my first
> 
> Loving it!! Can't think there can be anything better!!


Great stuff. 

Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

Loving loving this little beast, cannot believe the power of this little guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Loving loving this little beast, cannot believe the power of this little guy
> 
> View attachment 55211



Hows the battery life vaping at 50w?


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hows the battery life vaping at 50w?


lol, prob about 2 hours of straight chain vaping.... luckily payday is almost here, need to get more batteries. Only concern is all the fakes
going around...


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> lol, prob about 2 hours of straight chain vaping.... luckily payday is almost here, need to get more batteries. Only concern is all the fakes
> going around...



True that bud.
Check out vape club they have the pink Samsung 3000mah and the more you buy ( up too 3) the cheaper you pay.
I bought my pico and 3 batterys from them and the batterys worked out to R155 per battery- super cheap. (And Least you have no worries on fake LG)

Here is a link.
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> True that bud.
> Check out vape club they have the pink Samsung 3000mah and the more you buy ( up too 3) the cheaper you pay.
> I bought my pico and 3 batterys from them and the batterys worked out to R155 per battery- super cheap. (And Least you have no worries on fake LG)
> 
> ...


Are they any good? only been using turds and Sammy 25R


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

I have a mate that uses them and he says they good.
Ive also only used the 25R and have never had any problem and these are more expensive so im hoping they better than the 25R. Lol...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (23/5/16)

2hrs. Ish. I got 7hours at 45watts single coil on serpent mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Ugi said:


> 2hrs. Ish. I got 7hours at 45watts single coil on serpent mini.



Thats good to know. Thanks bud cause im gonna run the serpent mini on it too.
What build you have in the serpent mini?


----------



## Ugi (23/5/16)

3mm 22g spaced coil. 6wraps 0.31ohms. Flavor insane. Very very juice hungry this....lol


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

@Ugi I dont think it can be as juice hungry as my avo 24. This is actually why im getting this setup. At the rate im going with the avo im gonna need to start selling gear just to buy juice.
So planning on using the avo at home and using the serpent to take to work.

Isnt it also maybe seems like it uses alot of juice but it only holds 3ml which is not much either? 
How many times a day do you fill the tank bud?
My avo i fill 3 times at work which = 15ml then about another 1 or 2 times at home. So im going through about 20 to 25ml a day at the moment.


----------



## Vape0206 (23/5/16)

I cant wait to get mine.. New vaper here.. This will be my first proper setup.. Excited for days 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Nice @Vape0206 
What setup you running at the moment bud?
What atty you gonna stick on the pico?


----------



## Vape0206 (23/5/16)

At the moment im using twisp clearo that i found in my dads cupboard.. Bought my gf a Joyetech AIO a week ago and what a difference to the twisp.. So either this weekend or next weekend i wanne get me the pico kit with the melo 3 mini tank. 

Any suggestions for what type of atty i should try out in the near future? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> At the moment im using twisp clearo that i found in my dads cupboard.. Bought my gf a Joyetech AIO a week ago and what a difference to the twisp.. So either this weekend or next weekend i wanne get me the pico kit with the melo 3 mini tank.
> 
> Any suggestions for what type of atty i should try out in the near future?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Nice one.
Its difficult to say what tank cause every week or 2nd week there is supposedly something newer and better.
But for the pico at the moment on this hour there are 3 tanks that would look great on the pico and give good flavour- Goblin mini v2, moonshot and serpent mini.

I will post a link here for you to check it out. Very intresting. Let me just find it quick.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Here you go...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206 (23/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one.
> Its difficult to say what tank cause every week or 2nd week there is supposedly something newer and better.
> But for the pico at the moment on this hour there are 3 tanks that would look great on the pico and give good flavour- Goblin mini v2, moonshot and serpent mini.
> 
> I will post a link here for you to check it out. Very intresting. Let me just find it quick.


Thanx @Clouds4Days

Will be checking it out asap  

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (23/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one.
> Its difficult to say what tank cause every week or 2nd week there is supposedly something newer and better.
> But for the pico at the moment on this hour there are 3 tanks that would look great on the pico and give good flavour- Goblin mini v2, moonshot and serpent mini.
> 
> I will post a link here for you to check it out. Very intresting. Let me just find it quick.


How does the avo 22 compare to these tanks when it comes to performance, juice consumption and how easy it is to rebuild

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> How does the avo 22 compare to these tanks when it comes to performance, juice consumption and how easy it is to rebuild
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



I have not tried out the avo 22 before but i have heard its a bit of a mission to refill compared to the 24.
As for coiling and wicking works the same as the 24 - coiling is simple with the velocity style deck.
Wicking is also simple, trick is too not have the cotton tails long, it should basically just go throuh the wick holes and stop.
I have heard flavour is very good on it too.

But i wouldnt stick a avo on the pico but thats just my ocd. I hate having a tank thats the same size as a mod. For me a tank should always be slightly smaller but thats just me, its not that you cant do it.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/16)

O yes and ive heard it drinks alot of juice too. Most tanks now a days guzzle juice.

This is also why i chose the serpent mini for the pico as its a single coil tank so shouldnt use as much juice as some of the other tanks that can take dual coils.

My Theory is if a tank takes dual coils im gonna run dual coils in it as i feel the flavour is better on dual then single.

Therom is also a single coil tank but have heard flavour is not as good as the serpent mini.

(Remember these are just my views and are only my personal opinions and guidlines
Others might suggest something else, but at the end of the day if something works for you then there is no right or wrong tank)

But one thing i am sure of is i dont think you can go wrong with the Pico. I have not heard one bad thing from this device.


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

Great writeup on the iStick Pico @Zahz 
Thanks for sharing your findings!
And for putting up the pictures. 

One learns something every day. You review showed me that the plus minus buttons were beneath the mod. Didnt know that. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (24/5/16)

yeah 2-3ml juice not alot on serpent mini. but find myself filling just under 10 times. not my only device for a day thow.... Hard to tell how many fills, i get bored easily lol.


----------



## ErnstZA (24/5/16)

This is my setup and i love it
View attachment 55244

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206 (24/5/16)

Love your setups @ErnstZA

Still deciding between black or white on the pico

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (24/5/16)

Hey all,

So I am still learning bout mods and such, so still a bit of a newbie and I have been considering the iStick Pico or perhaps the Evic Vtwo when it gets released (just because it is newer than the VTC mini, despite it being practically identical.

Anyways, I stumbled upon a review on the Pico (not sure if I am allowed to post the link to external sites / blogs?).

Anyways, here is a quote from it which I am not sure if it is something to be concerned about?



> TC Test Parameter:
> Ni200 0.32-2.5-7 resistance 0.10ohm 15W 400F 500F 600F
> The cotton is nearly unchanged on 300’F and 400’F.
> I smell a slight burnt and notice the cotton becomes yellow when the mod is on 500’F.
> The cotton was burnt out on 600’F immediately.



Seems as if the Pico burns cotton when on temp control, perhaps something which can be fixed with a firmware upgrade although has it?
Chances are most would not vape at such a high temp as well I would imagine, most do not even use TC.

The other few concerns I have had with the Pico is that I have read that the fire button quality might not be as great as on some of the other mods and that it reads coils at different resistances - it was compared to a RX200 and Evic Mini which are both Joyetech chips and I do not think a 0.15 ohm on the Joyetech mods and 0.17 ohm on the Pico is really an issue. The coil itself is still the same, just the accuracy of the chip is different.



Perhaps someone with more knowledge could provide some feedback. I really like the Pico and it is cheaper than an Evic Vtwo Mini (I imagine around the same price as the VTC Mini), however the above few points have concerned me a bit.

I do not want to purchase a mod and then later on be a bit disappointed with it.


----------



## Lingogrey (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> True that bud.
> Check out vape club they have the pink Samsung 3000mah and the more you buy ( up too 3) the cheaper you pay.
> I bought my pico and 3 batterys from them and the batterys worked out to R155 per battery- super cheap. (And Least you have no worries on fake LG)
> 
> ...





Sickboy77 said:


> Are they any good? only been using turds and Sammy 25R


I have been only using LG HG2s (two of them rotating) in my VTC (Samsung 25Rs in my RX200) since December last year and have been very happy with their performance. When I got my Pico last week and with the recent problem around fake / lower grade HG2s, I rather went for the Samsung30Q.

Although I have been primarily using the Samsung in the Pico and still the LGs in the VTC, I have swopped them around to 'compare' their performance - although this is NOT AT ALL a fair comparison since the Samsung have probably just had about enough charge cycles now to reach optimum performance, whilst both the LGs have seen their fair share of duty and whilst and will probably approach reaching significant decline in capacity not too long from now.

My IMPRESSIONS, based on this COMPLETELY UNSCIENTIFIC 'METHODOLOGY' (no methodology at all actually), would be in line with Mooch's conclusion here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...results-theyre-still-equal-performers.727486/ that these two 18650s are roughly equal in performance - in that the Samsung (as a new, but not brand spanking new) battery has been slightly outperforming (simply in time of use between fully charged and depleted) the LG's (of course, I have no way of testing the continuous / pulse current etc, but trust Mooch for that)

Just a note on the onboard charging of the Pico - Whilst my VTC charges batteries up to 4.16V and would usually only cut off the battery somewhere midway between 3.3 and 3.4V, the Pico only charges to 4.02V and gives me a "Weak Battery" flash from around 3.47V when vaping on the Notch coil (0.27 ohms) at 45 - 50W and around 235 Celsius.

EDIT: I actually just recharged a LG HG2 onboard in the Pico and it charged it to 4.16V (after the previous three or so attempts all went to exactly 4.02V and no further). Weird....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I am still learning bout mods and such, so still a bit of a newbie and I have been considering the iStick Pico or perhaps the Evic Vtwo when it gets released (just because it is newer than the VTC mini, despite it being practically identical.
> 
> ...


500'F (260'C) is in the orange zone where much depends on your build and wicking material, even the juice. I have used the Theorem with SS304 and Cotton Bacon V2 at 40 W and 260'C without any problems on the Pico - it gave me ample protection and no burnt cotton at all.

At 600'F (315'C) all cotton will burn out.

Fire button - mine still works fine and feels solid, but it is relatively new. Only time will tell.

Mine reads the ohms near enough to my other mods and ohm reader to not be a concern for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked (24/5/16)

I love my Pico, I got the kit so it came with the Melo III which I am not too impressed with but the mod itself is awesome, use it more than my RX simply due to the size and feel of it. 

One thing to keep in mind and my only (subjective) gripe with it - but one I knew about prior to buying - is that I can't use my Crown tanks on it as the AFC ring is too wide, it's 22mm or nothing due to the battery cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Seems as if the Pico burns cotton when on temp control, perhaps something which can be fixed with a firmware upgrade although has it?
> Chances are most would not vape at such a high temp as well I would imagine, most do not even use TC.



The big thing with TC is that it's not precise yet. My first port of call when wanting to see a review of a mod is Daniel from DJLsb. He is one of the very very few reviewers who has the ability and gear to actually test a mod's TC and power performance. He often notes that mods in TC mode are firing up to 50 degrees off the stated temp on the mod. On my mod, he found that Nickel is firing 30-40 deg lower than the mod says, while Titanium is firing around 30 degrees higher. All temps in F, incidentally. 

That doesn't mean that Daniel's figures are 100% accurate. But I always find it useful to look at his figures and just be aware that the mod might not be giving you what it says it is. He has done a review on the Pico which you can find here. It seems to show much the same characteristics as my Eleaf mod, i.e. firing a bit low on Nickel and a bit high on Titanium. So that could be a function of Eleaf's TC algorithms. The SS figures are good except that when you get up to around 500F, it's firing a lot higher. 

I don't care much for Daniel's presenting style, he's surely not the most articulate or interesting talker. But I'd rather watch him than some other reviewers who will tell you "It's a nice looking kit, it comes in nice packaging, you get a nice spare glass and set of O-rings, the build deck is nice to work on, the buttons are nice and clicky, it's nice and easy to refill, you get nice battery life, and the menu is nice to navigate. So yeah, it's a nice mod and is definitely my favourite. At least, until I review the next kit I'm sent, which will then become my favourite."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/5/16)

RichJB said:


> The big thing with TC is that it's not precise yet. My first port of call when wanting to see a review of a mod is Daniel from DJLsb. He is one of the very very few reviewers who has the ability and gear to actually test a mod's TC and power performance. He often notes that mods in TC mode are firing up to 50 degrees off the stated temp on the mod. On my mod, he found that Nickel is firing 30-40 deg lower than the mod says, while Titanium is firing around 30 degrees higher. All temps in F, incidentally.
> 
> That doesn't mean that Daniel's figures are 100% accurate. But I always find it useful to look at his figures and just be aware that the mod might not be giving you what it says it is. He has done a review on the Pico which you can find here. It seems to show much the same characteristics as my Eleaf mod, i.e. firing a bit low on Nickel and a bit high on Titanium. So that could be a function of Eleaf's TC algorithms. The SS figures are good except that when you get up to around 500F, it's firing a lot higher.
> 
> I don't care much for Daniel's presenting style, he's surely not the most articulate or interesting talker. But I'd rather watch him than some other reviewers who will tell you "It's a nice looking kit, it comes in nice packaging, you get a nice spare glass and set of O-rings, the build deck is nice to work on, the buttons are nice and clicky, it's nice and easy to refill, you get nice battery life, and the menu is nice to navigate. So yeah, it's a nice mod and is definitely my favourite. At least, until I review the next kit I'm sent, which will then become my favourite."



Hmm, good to know. Thats for the link!


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/5/16)

@Zahz 
My pico and serpent mini got deliverd today 
Really nice combo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Zahz
> My pico and serpent mini got deliverd today
> Really nice combo.
> View attachment 55361



Awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Zahz
> My pico and serpent mini got deliverd today
> Really nice combo.
> View attachment 55361



Damn STUNNING! Gratz! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zahz (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Zahz
> My pico and serpent mini got deliverd today
> Really nice combo.
> View attachment 55361



Looks stunning, I like how with the black Pico the screen sorts of looks non existent when it is switched of. You won't even know it's there. But looks amazing hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/5/16)

This mod is tiny...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Zahz
> My pico and serpent mini got deliverd today
> Really nice combo.
> View attachment 55361


You gonna love this little monster bud, so stoked I got one for myself last week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> You gonna love this little monster bud, so stoked I got one for myself last week



Hahaha i just finished setting the tank up put it on mod and wow what awesome flavour passed it to my wife to try and now shes called dibs on the whole setup. Hahaha
Damit why did i do that...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha i just finished setting the tank up put it on mod and wow what awesome flavour passed it to my wife to try and now shes called dibs on the whole setup. Hahaha
> Damit why did i do that...


Lol bud that's what happens my wife nearly scooped my only mod I have. How's the serpent vs the standard Melo tank the pico comes with? I like the fact that the melody takes ccells 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Lol bud that's what happens my wife nearly scooped my only mod I have. How's the serpent vs the standard Melo tank the pico comes with? I like the fact that the melody takes ccells
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I ordered the mod only.
Im not too much of a fan of combo setups. So cant comment on the melo. But the serpent mini is flipping amazing for a single coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/5/16)

Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha i just finished setting the tank up put it on mod and wow what awesome flavour passed it to my wife to try and now shes called dibs on the whole setup. Hahaha
> Damit why did i do that...


Lol, that'll teach u not to pass ur toys to ur wife  better be ordering yourself one now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zahz (25/5/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/5/16)

Zahz said:


> View attachment 55556
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pico looking all smart ey...
I so bad want to get a white one now after seeing uncle robs one but must resist... As i want a 213 also 
Need the extra cash...
Is anyone looking for a room for a month i have spare, you can pay me with a sig 213 
Or i will come to you and wash your car every weekend for 3 months

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (25/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Lol bud that's what happens my wife nearly scooped my only mod I have. How's the serpent vs the standard Melo tank the pico comes with? I like the fact that the melody takes ccells
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Im pretty impressed with the Melo 3 mini. Decent cloud production and not a dry hit at 80w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

A White Pico Kit is due here tomorrow. Will be another vehicle to use up some of the huge stash of cCell's I have for the 5 Vaporesso tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

shabbar said:


> Im pretty impressed with the Melo 3 mini. Decent cloud production and not a dry hit at 80w
> 
> View attachment 55572


How is it compared to the smoant? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz (26/5/16)

A subjective con with the Pico that i forgot to mention in my review is, for those of you who would like to use bigger tanks on them it won't fit due to the battery cap being on the side. Iv tried my Griffin 22 which fit and a Sigelei moonshot which fits. I think those that are 24mm and above won't fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## mildly.inked (26/5/16)

Zahz said:


> A subjective con with the Pico that i forgot to mention in my review is, for those of you who would like to use bigger thanks on them it won't fit due to the battery cap being on the side. Iv tried my Griffin 22 which fit and a Sigelei moonshot which fits. I think those that are 24mm and above won't fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip, my Crown tanks don't fit either due to the AFC ring but will just keep using then on the Rolo and make sure any new tanks I get that I want to use on the Pico is a flush 22mm.


----------



## Vape0206 (26/5/16)

Just picked up my pico kit even smaller than i expected.. Cant wait to get it going   

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DaveH (26/5/16)

Are the Melo 3 tanks good for MTL?

Dave


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Looks like an awesome Mod! How does the size compete with the Mini Volt by Council of Vapor?


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Looks like an awesome Mod! How does the size compete with the Mini Volt by Council of Vapor?



Get the pico riaan hahaha forget about the cov

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Get the pico riaan hahaha forget about the cov


Why would you say that?


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Why would you say that?



Pico and mini volt almost the same size but pico goes up to 75w and does tc plus you can swop out batteries when they flat. Ive heard mini volt only lasts about +/- 3 hrs on a fully charged battery.


----------



## RichJB (26/5/16)

The Pico is 14mm taller, 10mm deeper and 1mm wider. But you're getting nearly double the wattage and a replaceable battery, not to mention a greater range of operating modes. No TC on the Mini Volt afaik.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Pico and mini volt almost the same size but pico goes up to 75w and does tc plus you can swop out batteries when they flat. Ive heard mini volt only lasts about +/- 3 hrs on a fully charged battery.


I guessing you talk from experience?


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> I guessing you talk from experience?



I was also looking for a mini volt up until last week and had a post on classifieds too but there were no replies and the folk here talked me into buying a pico which i dont regreat.
Its a little piece of art that pico.
The mini volt is a really nice looking mod ive held one before. But the battery time for me was a worry especially cause i vape min 35w so i would be pushing that mod constantly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I was also looking for a mini volt up until last week and had a post on classifieds too but there were no replies and the folk here talked me into buying a pico which i dont regreat.
> Its a little piece of art that pico.
> The mini volt is a really nice looking mod ive held one before. But the battery time for me was a worry especially cause i vape min 35w so i would be pushing that mod constantly.


Thank You Man! You just convinced me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/5/16)

I'm wondering what sort of a future there is for mods that use an internal proprietary battery. While it does allow for size reduction versus a standard 18650, the market is moving very quickly and mods are made obsolete quickly. I had this with my first Twisp way back. The batteries died and when I went to buy more, that model (and its batteries) were no longer on the market. 

Whether buying a mod, digital camera or any other device that uses rechargeable batteries, I'd always prefer generic batteries which you know will still be available even if the device which uses them has been taken off the market.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Thank You Man! You just convinced me.



You wont regreat it bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)

Good night fellow vapers.

Vape on...


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Good night fellow vapers.
> 
> Vape on...


Thank you for the good advice! Have a good night

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206 (28/5/16)

Loving the Pico 






Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zahz (28/5/16)

Stealth mode activated  loving this look and setup. They compliment each other so well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vape0206 (28/5/16)

Nice setup @Zahz

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz (29/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Nice setup @Zahz
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Thanks @Vape0206  your setup is looking great also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (29/5/16)

Thanx @Zahz, what build you running in there? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz (29/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Thanx @Zahz, what build you running in there?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



I just got a standard build in for now 24g dual coils , 8 wraps 3mm ID , waiting for my wires to come then I can do some nice builds and really put it to work. However building on this thing can be tricky, needs lot of patience. But once you get everything right , flavour is right up with the Drippers, cloud production is also fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

